# Flash transceiver



## mw (Dec 19, 2012)

I have a 5D3 and a Speedlight 430EX. Is it possible to set up a wireless connection between the camera and flash without adding in separate transmitter and receiver? I had a 7D a while back and I was able to do a wireless set up, but not on the 5D3 for some reasons.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2012)

No. On the 7D, the popup flash is the transmitter - the 5DIII does not have one.


----------



## mw (Dec 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> No. On the 7D, the popup flash is the transmitter - the 5DIII does not have one.



As always, thank you. 

In that case, any recommendation for a dependable flash transmitter and receiver that won't burn my wallet? I am not planning to use it often.


----------



## Rat (Dec 19, 2012)

Having had pretty much the same problem, I just ordered two Yongnuo YN-622C's. Depending on your location, you should be able to get them for anywhere between 80 and 100 USD for the pair. Anything cheaper will be far less versatile. Most alternatives with equal functionality are more expensive (Pocket Wizards, Phottix Odin) or again less functional (Phottix Strato, older YN's). Flip side is that build quality of YN is far from stellar.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Dec 19, 2012)

Rat said:


> Having had pretty much the same problem, I just ordered two Yongnuo YN-622C's. Depending on your location, you should be able to get them for anywhere between 80 and 100 USD for the pair. Anything cheaper will be far less versatile. Most alternatives with equal functionality are more expensive (Pocket Wizards, Phottix Odin) or again less functional (Phottix Strato, older YN's). Flip side is that build quality of YN is far from stellar.



The Phottix Strato II's are fairly reasonable, although it's a simple trigger, and don't give you any kind of TTL build quality is fairly decent, and it's RF which means it can trigger where you don't have line-of-sight which is needed for the built-in TTL on the 430 EX/580EX speedlites. The Yongnuo YN-622C's are RF with TTL support, and by most reviews they work well which for their price is fantastic. I haven't tried them yet, but I'm tempted to even though I already have the Strato II's, 1 transmitter 3 receivers simply because the wireless TTL and wireless manually setting the power of the speedlites would be fantastic.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 19, 2012)

Your cheapest, best option is the Yongnuo ST-E2. About half the price of the Canon, but offers several improvements: 1) longer range; 2) swivel mount so you can point it at the Speedlites; 3) works through the camera menu system; 4) recognizes three firing groups AB&C; 5) Uses double AA batteries.

Downside is it does tend to overheat if you are doing an intensive shoot. Requiring a break in the shooting.

That is, of course, an infrared solution, so it works with the 430 and any additional 430s or 580s you might get, without any additional cost. But, it isn't a radio solution.

Due to the overheating issue, I just bought two sets of the Yongnuo 622-Cs. I've only tested them out and haven't used them yet for any real shooting, but so far, they work great. A little more expensive, but they have the advantage of being a radio system instead of Infrared. I'll keep the ST-E2 as a backup or when I don't have enough receivers. (Since you can pretty much fire an infinite number of speedlites with the ST-E2 so long as they can see the signal). By the way, I've never had any problem with the ST-E2 signal not firing a strobe, but I don't use them for long distances (although I have used them outdoors).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 19, 2012)

Another option would be the relatively new Canon Speedlite 90EX - $150, functions as an on camera master, and gives you low-power (e.g., fill) flash capability if you need it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2012)

unfocused said:


> Your cheapest, best option is the Yongnuo ST-E2. About half the price of the Canon, but offers several improvements: 1) longer range; 2) swivel mount so you can point it at the Speedlites; 3) works through the camera menu system; 4) recognizes three firing groups AB&C; 5) Uses double AA batteries.
> 
> Downside is it does tend to overheat if you are doing an intensive shoot. Requiring a break in the shooting.
> 
> ...



these dont work on the 5Dmk3 there is some sync problem the flash fires but misses the shutter window


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 19, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Another option would be the relatively new Canon Speedlite 90EX - $150, functions as an on camera master, and gives you low-power (e.g., fill) flash capability if you need it.



this is a good option and its tiny and light and actually even as on camera flash for close portraits indoors with decent ISO it seems to have enough power when used with the 85mm i like this little flash


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 20, 2012)

If your willing to go full manual, there are available transceivers from Yongnuo. I'm using RF603. It's very cheap, less than 100 bucks (around 60?). You can also go TTL but will cost you around twice. The 90EX is also nice to have but for me a transceiver set is a better option if funds are limited. You can add another set if you want to accommodate more flashes.


----------



## mw (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you all. 

Looks like the Yongnuo YN-622C is what I am looking for.


----------



## CliveB (Dec 23, 2012)

You may find the info in my "The Other YN-622C User Guide" of interest:
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA


----------



## unfocused (Dec 23, 2012)

CliveB said:


> You may find the info in my "The Other YN-622C User Guide" of interest:
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA



I found this by chance the other day, then lost the link. Thanks for posting it. This is very well-done and helpful.


----------



## birtembuk (Dec 23, 2012)

If you use your remote triggered flash every day, Yongnuo might not be the very first choice. If not, then that's worth a look. I use 4 Yongnuo RF603 to fire 3 flashes in one go. A breeze, and flawless so far ! Paid about 45 bucks a pair, so if one was to fail, I'd just buy a new one. Full manual, but when using several of them, I always adjust my flashes this way.


----------



## AdamJ (Dec 23, 2012)

CliveB said:


> You may find the info in my "The Other YN-622C User Guide" of interest:
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA



Clive, welcome to the forum. Your user guide is an invaluable resource for users of the 622. Thanks for producing it.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Dec 29, 2012)

The 90EX can act as a Master controller but when set for wireless (Master) it will not fire. So the 90 cannot be fill light for a [Canon-style]wireless setup. I was bummed to read that in the Canon manual for the little unit. It says"optical" trigger but I believe Canon means IR only. The sensors on the other units need to be pointed back toward the 90 and the camera, unless you are lucky enough to get consistent bounce of the IR while shooting inside where the walls provide an efficient enough scatter.

I bought the Speedlite 270EXII a little while ago and it has a "Slave" setting only so cannot act as a controller while on the camera. That is annoying as they added this so soon after in the 90.

jonathan7007


----------



## Dukinald (Dec 31, 2012)

jonathan7007 said:


> The 90EX can act as a Master controller but when set for wireless (Master) it will not fire. So the 90 cannot be fill light for a [Canon-style]wireless setup. I was bummed to read that in the Canon manual for the little unit. It says"optical" trigger but I believe Canon means IR only. The sensors on the other units need to be pointed back toward the 90 and the camera, unless you are lucky enough to get consistent bounce of the IR while shooting inside where the walls provide an efficient enough scatter.
> 
> I bought the Speedlite 270EXII a little while ago and it has a "Slave" setting only so cannot act as a controller while on the camera. That is annoying as they added this so soon after in the 90.
> 
> jonathan7007



Good to know that a cheaper speedlite can be used as master although via optical mechanism only. Most of the time the master is disabled anyway (very low to no power) so if the 90ex is always disabled, not really too much of a con.


----------



## jhanken (Dec 31, 2012)

> Having had pretty much the same problem, I just ordered two Yongnuo YN-622C's. Depending on your location, you should be able to get them for anywhere between 80 and 100 USD for the pair. Anything cheaper will be far less versatile. Most alternatives with equal functionality are more expensive (Pocket Wizards, Phottix Odin) or again less functional (Phottix Strato, older YN's). Flip side is that build quality of YN is far from stellar.



My copy of the Yongnuo YN-622C worked for a while on my 5D classic, now when I mate them, my 5D goes into hang cycle when I push the shutter release, like it is trying to save a photo to the card but cannot. I won't try it again out of fear it will bonk by camera. I use the Cactus V5, they work great if you don't need TTL.


----------

